# Nautical Terms I-L



## neil nic

Discussion thread for Nautical Terms I-L. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Dutchy62

Kelvin's balls, metal spheres attached to the sides of the binnacle to correct magnetic compass errors.


----------

